# [NEW APP FOR ANDROID] Morning Bird Alarm Clock



## BiDuSoft (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi everyone and greetings to all the bird lovers out there,
I am pleased to announce that the new and exclusive Morning Bird Alarm Clock app for Android has been released.

This unique alarm clock offers you authentic bird sounds, a bird guide and a bird quiz for you to wake up fun and refreshed in the morning. This app is also especially designed for newer handsets such as HTC One X, Galaxy S3, Galaxy Nexus and strictly adhere to Google's design standards for ICS and JB.

Please kindly check out this app at the link below and enjoy the screenshots . I am looking forward to your kind supports. Sincerely.


----------

